# Relocating to Germany



## Ramona79 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello. My husband got a job with Adidas 70k a year before tax. We have 2 kids (newborn and 2.5 years old) and I would like to know if, in case I am unable to work for a while, this income would be enough to live comfortably. In the same time, I need some guidance regarding info about child care facilities and prices. We have not decided the place where we would live, if it would be Herzo, Nurnberg or Erlangen and child care facilities would play a big role in our decision. Any information you could give me would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## schlagoberskoch (Nov 26, 2015)

First of all, I am pretty sure that you and your family can make it with 70k gross. Of course, it always depends on your lifestyle, but you guys should be good.

If I were you I would choose Nuremberg. It is a really beautiful city with friendly people and lots of things to do. And I'm sure there are great child care facilities in Nuremberg. A great place to start from are temporary serviced apartments, e.g. this one: Derag Livinghotel Maximilian | Apartment Hotel in Nuremberg

From there, you can start looking for a flat.
I wish you and your family a great start in Germany!

Best regards,
Dominik


----------



## charlyzenner (Dec 10, 2015)

*Same here*

Hi Ramona79,

I am exactly in the same situation: I got an offer from adidas, pretty much the same salary, I have one girl of 2 years, other child of 2 months. My wife probably will not be able to work during the first years.

How is everything going so far for you and your husband? Have you already moved?

<snip>

I hope to hear from you.

Best regards!

Carlos


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

did you guys already has work permit or you searched for jobs online? Can you share your experience, how did you get the job in Germany? 

Many thanks



charlyzenner said:


> Hi Ramona79,
> 
> I am exactly in the same situation: I got an offer from adidas, pretty much the same salary, I have one girl of 2 years, other child of 2 months. My wife probably will not be able to work during the first years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Best of luck


----------

